# Impossible problem with iPad4 Photos after IOS 13 update!



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

After the above update and having just returned from a 4-week world trip with LOTS of photos, I decided to have a look at all my iPad pics just for interest sake!

Shock horror!

All (as in all) my Photo Albums have completely disappeared and ALL the photo contents - around 3000 - have been dumped individually directly into the Photos section!

And that's the good news!

The bad news is that there is no rhyme or reason to where they all live now, for example, when I go into the iPad Photo App and use that to try to sort them out, I find that one date group like "2/11 -to 30/11" contains pics from not only other months but also other years.

If I choose the "Months" view on my iPad photos, for example, Oct 2011, it is an absolute nightmare of pics taken over some 10-12 years!

Tentatively, I chose some pics via the photo app that I was happy to delete but even after that, they still remain on my iPad? Syncing the iPad on my Win 10 PC achieves nothing................I can't delete them no matter what and the "new" pics won't upload from the iPad to the PC using iTunes!

More by good luck than skill, I did back up the entire iPad before I started messing around in the photos section so wondering if I restore the iPad if that would fix anything?

When I connect my iPhone Max to the PC via USB, I can easily see all photo contents in the Internal Storage using File Explorer but doing the same on the iPad says there are NO photos in the storage and only has the DCIM folder therein.

At www.icloud.com/photos the PHOTOS app shows here are NO photos and its folder is not even showing, just the HIDDEN and DELETED so something really stinks here! I did a "Repair" on iCloud but this folder is still missing.... and my storage shows zero photos backup!

My apologies for making this very confusing issue even muddier via the above explanation but it's the best I can do! Any help much appreciated! I've got all the right boxes ticked on both the devices and have been using the "system" for over ten years so kind of know how it works, or thought I did!


----------

